# Minn. Trooper Writes 205 Mph Ticket



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 22, 2004)

How'd you like to have to roll on this one had he lost it?   

Minn. Trooper Writes 205 Mph Ticket

WABASHA, Minn. - With a State Patrol airplane overhead, a motorcyclist hit the throttle and possibly set the informal record for the fastest speeding ticket in Minnesota history: 205 mph. 

Read more <here>


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 22, 2004)

> *Kathy Swanson of the state Office of Traffic Safety said unless Tilley was wearing the kind of protective gear professional motorcycle racers wear, he was courting death at 200 mph.
> 
> 
> "I'm not entirely sure what would happen if you crashed at 200 miles per hour," Swanson said. "But it wouldn't be pretty, that's for sure." *



I'm sure...can you say human skidmark?


----------



## cbdemt (Sep 22, 2004)

Forget the cot, I think a shovel and a red-bag would do the trick for that one.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 22, 2004)

Don't bother with the ambulance, call for the hearse.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Sep 22 2004, 11:41 AM
> * Don't bother with the ambulance, call for the hearse. *


 I think the street sweeper would be more appropriate.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 22, 2004)

Just call the engine for the washdown.


----------



## emtingham (May 29, 2007)

*205 mph motorcycle*

I live about an hour away from where that was. It turned out to be one of the states congressmen or senaters son. That was a black eye.


----------



## BossyCow (May 29, 2007)

My state holds the record for the highest Blood Alcohol  on a driver though.. former cop, female, blew a .4 something.


----------



## firecoins (May 30, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> My state holds the record for the highest Blood Alcohol  on a driver though.. former cop, female, blew a .4 something.



Its always the people who know better...


----------



## Flight-LP (May 30, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> My state holds the record for the highest Blood Alcohol  on a driver though.. former cop, female, blew a .4 something.



I've transported several with a BAC above 400. 

532 is the highest I remember.............................


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 30, 2007)

Ditto.. seen many above 400, not to abnormal for chronic alcoholics to have extreme numbers. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (May 30, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> I've transported several with a BAC above 400.
> 
> 532 is the highest I remember.............................




were they driving?


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 30, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> were they driving?



.537 is the highest I've seen for a DUI arrest...they were passed out in the middle of an intersection at 1PM on a Tuesday.


----------



## Jay114 (Jun 7, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> .537 is the highest I've seen for a DUI arrest...they were passed out in the middle of an intersection at 1PM on a Tuesday.



Maybe they had a meeting there...arrived early and decided to nap


----------

